# Sehr träge Temperaturregelung



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe mal wieder auf einen Rat von euch.

Die Temperatur eines Beckens mit ca. 1500m³ wasserähnlicher Flüssigkeit soll auf einer konstanten Temperatur gehalten werden (dT=0,1°C oder besser). Aufgeheitzt wird das Medium durch eine Warmwasser-Heizschleife direkt im Becken. Stellglied ist eine Umwälzpumpe (Ein/Aus). Die Temperatur messe ich mit sehr hoher Genauigkeit von 15bit im Messbereich von 0..60°C. Der Aufheizvorgang von 10°C auf 44°C läuft im Moment und dauert ca. 3 Wochen! Danach soll die Temperatur für immer und ewig gehalten werden. Nun hatte ich an einen PID-Regler (CONT_C) mit nachgeschaltetem PWM-Glied (selfmade) gedacht. Im Prinzip sollte das machbar sein, allerdings quälen mich folgende Probleme:

1. Welche Nachstellzeit wird notwendig sein? Es übertrifft mein Vorstellungsvermögen. Diesbezügliche Beobachtungen werden sehr zeitaufwändig sein.

2. Arbeitet der CONT_C überhaupt mit solch hohen Zeiten oder kann es zu Problemen bei der Berechnung kommen?

3. Welche Abtastzeit wähle ich?

4. Oder sollte ich es besser verwerfen und einen Zweipunktregler einsetzen? Mit einem Zweipunktregler wäre es natürlich sehr viel einfacher zu realisieren. Ich wollte jedoch die Hysterese eines Zweipunktreglers vermeiden. Vielleicht falscher Ehrgeiz?

Was meint ihr dazu?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## crash (6 Dezember 2006)

hallo
also bei einer temperaturerhöhung von 34°C (10°->44°) in ca. 3 Wochen macht das pro Stunde einen Temperaturanstieg von noch nicht einmal 0.07°C.
(Anstiegsverlangsamung nicht berücksichtigt)
Das geht doch ohne PID-Regler.
Wie genau ist deine Messung?  0.1° oder 0.01°
wie groß ist der Meßfehler?


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube auch bald, daß man sich da mit einem PID-Regler selbst abschießt.
Der Regelt dann im 2 Tagesrythmus um 0,1 Grad, solche Zeitkonstanten 
kann doch keiner bestimmen. Ich denke auch, ein Zweipunktregler tuts.
Natürlich kann man es nebenbei versuchen, also Temperatur und Ausgang mitloggen um eine Kurve aufzunehmen, wie sich das Wasser beim Abkühlen und Erwärmen um die gewünschte Solltemperatur herum genau verhält.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo crash,

bei 15bit und einem Messbereich von 0..60°C beträgt die Auflösung rund 0,0022°C. Zudem habe ich den Messwert sehr stark gedämpft (Zeitkonstante 10 Minuten), kann ja nicht schaden, bei einem solchen trägen System. Den Messwert direkt am Eingang habe ich noch garnicht beobachtet. Messfehler bedingt durch Toleranzen etc. sind mir erst einmal egal (und werden es vermutlich auch bleiben  ). An der Stelle wo gemessen wird, misst mit Sicherheit auch niemand nach. Es kommt auch garnicht so sehr auf den Absolutwert an, sondern mehr auf einen möglichst konstanten Wert.

Die Bedingungen für eine Zweipunktregelung sind eigentlich sehr gut. Meinst du das?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## crash (6 Dezember 2006)

Zweipunktregelung ist völlig ausreichend bei der Trägheit und bei 15 Bit-Auflösung des AI.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch bald, daß man sich da mit einem PID-Regler selbst abschießt.


Das bestärkt meine Bedenken. Denke, ich werde wohl wieder Abrüsten. Bei den sehr guten Bedingungen die ich habe kann ich die Hysterese vielleicht sehr klein halten (<<0,1°C). Wahrscheinlich wird es so werden.

Danke euch erst mal.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Antonio (6 Dezember 2006)

Also bei solchen Verzugzeiten denke ich ist der 2-Punkt regler keine gute Lösung. Man speisst 2 Tage lang Energie ein um die gewünschte Solltemperatur zu erreichen, schaltet dann ab.
Was Passiert dann mit der Energie die noch im System Steck? Wie reagiert mann auf die Störgrössen?
Also ich Schätze das ein reiner PI-Regler dann doch eher geeignet wäre.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Antonio,

wieso zwei Tage? Man schaltet zwischen Schwellwerten. Gut, das könnte u.U. zwei Tage dauern.



Antonio schrieb:


> ..Was Passiert dann mit der Energie die noch im System Steck?


Nun, ich denke, diese Energie ist für die Zeitkonstante verantwortlich, die das ganze etwas erschwert.



Antonio schrieb:


> ..Wie reagiert mann auf die Störgrössen?..


Störgrößen sind bekannt. Zum einen ist es die Wärmeabgabe an die Umwelt, dann die unregelmäßige Zugabe und Entnahme des Mediums und die Umwälzung des Inhalts durch Rührwerke. Alle Störgrößen werden nicht erfasst und müssen vom Regler ausgeregelt werden, egal ob Zweipunkt- oder PI-Regler. 



Antonio schrieb:


> ..Also ich Schätze das ein reiner PI-Regler dann doch eher geeignet wäre.


Ja, das war auch mein erster Gedanke, und das ist sicherlich auch die deluxe-Lösung. Ich hatte es auch schon im Programm umgesetzt. Jedoch wird eine Regleroptimierung sehr schwierig und vor allem sehr zeitaufwendig werden. Ich würde es liebend gerne versuchen, jedoch sind unsere Recourcen dank Fucking-WinCC-Flexible längst verbraucht. Fernwartung ist vorgesehen, muss jedoch noch umgesetzt werden.

An dieser Stelle wieder mal ein besonderer Dank an Siemens!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kpeter (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallöchen

Mal auf was ganz anderes zeig

wieviel temperaturmessungen hast du denn in deinen system

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die temperatur in einen 1500 m³ becken gleich ist. Da wird es sicher Temperatur unterschiede geben und dann ist die frage wo soll eine genauigkeit von 0,1 ° erzeugt werden.

Es wird doch erfahrungswerde geben wielange es dueert das die masse um 0,1 ° grad absinkt bzw wie lange es dauert sie zu erhitzen.

Ich würde die temperatur differenz nehmen die soll-ist und die berechnete energiemenge ins system einspeisen und warten was passiert steigt die energie auf errechneten wert steigt sie nicht noch mal 10 % mehr reinpulvern usw usw


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

kpeter schrieb:


> Es wird doch erfahrungswerde geben wielange es dueert das die masse um 0,1 ° grad absinkt bzw wie lange es dauert sie zu erhitzen.


Nette Idee, funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Störgrößen immer gleich sind.
Z.B. die Außentemperatur wird doch einen entscheidenden Einfluss haben...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> 2. Arbeitet der CONT_C überhaupt mit solch hohen Zeiten oder kann es zu Problemen bei der Berechnung kommen?
> 
> 3. Welche Abtastzeit wähle ich?
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


In einer Anlage mit sehr hohen Einstellzeiten (mehrere Stunden, allerdings keine Wochen...) Habe ich die Regler im *Minutentakt *aufgerufen, um zu verhindern, dass interne Anteile der Reglers überlaufen.

Faustregel ist wohl, Abtastzeit = 1/10 der Einstellzeit.


----------



## kiestumpe (7 Dezember 2006)

*2 Pkt Regler*



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hoffe mal wieder auf einen Rat von euch.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ich denke hier spricht alles für einen 2-Punkt Regler. Würde in auf +/- 0,05 Grad einstellen.
Die Masse deine Heizelements ist doch eher klein zum Gesamtbecken, oder? (wegen Überschwingens)
Und nicht vergessen - immer gut uuuuuuuumrühren ;-)

hth


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2006)

Kistumpe hat Recht, wenn die Heizelemente nicht stundenlang nachglühen (machen wir immer mit Whisky ), dann  schwingt das ja nicht Welten über.
1500 m³ (100x10x1,5) is'n schicker Swimmingpool . Aber was ist dann die wasserähnlicher Flüssigkeit, Bier?


----------



## kiestumpe (7 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kistumpe hat Recht, wenn die Heizelemente nicht stundenlang nachglühen (machen wir immer mit Whisky ), dann schwingt das ja nicht Welten über.
> 1500 m³ (100x10x1,5) is'n schicker Swimmingpool . Aber was ist dann die wasserähnlicher Flüssigkeit, Bier?


 
...schau doch mal auf den Namen - vielleicht ist's ja was sehr wertvolles.
So'n Pool hät ich auch gern zu Haus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

danke an alle für die zahlreichen Hnweise. Der Publikumsjoker hat sich schon mal gelohnt, den fifty-fifty hebe ich mir noch etwas auf. Ich tendiere zu der Zweipunktregelung, behalte den PID-Regler aber dennoch im Programm. Vielleicht habe ich ja später, oder bei Folgeprojekten mal Gelegenheit zum Testen.



Ralle schrieb:


> ...1500 m³ (100x10x1,5) is'n schicker Swimmingpool . Aber was ist dann die wasserähnlicher Flüssigkeit, Bier?


Das Becken ist rund, 20m im Durchmesser und 5m hoch. Die Dinger schiessen zur Zeit aus der Erde wie Pilze nach einem warmen Sommerregen. In dieser Brühe würde man nur äußerst unfreiwillig baden. Nach Bier schmeckt es vermutlich auch nicht, hab's aber noch nicht versucht.



kiestumpe schrieb:


> ...vielleicht ist's ja was sehr wertvolles...


Allerdings, das ist es! Man könnte es zumindest so sehen.


 Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2006)

@Onkel Dagobert

Du badest in Sch...??? Ich dachte imme in Gold .


----------



## gravieren (7 Dezember 2006)

Hi

Sorry Jungs.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit  ?

Ich hatte die Aufgabe einen Kühlbehälter,
der nur ca. 6 x 1,2 x2,8 m an Abmessung hatte mit
einer besseren Genauigkeit als +- 0,4°C zu halten.

Je nach Bearbeitung, wird unterschiedlich Energie zugeführt.


Alte Regelung war ein 2-Punkt-Regler ! ! !
Trotz einstellung einer Hysteresse von 0,1 °C  war es nicht möglich,
bessere Ergebnisse als  +-2,5 °C zu erreichen ! ! !


(Kühlungsbedarf wird mit Kaltwassersatz erreicht)

Problem:  Einstellung 20°C, Hysteresse 0,1°C.
             Temperatur steigt, ab 20.1°C  Kaltwassersatz mit 100% Kühlleistung (Mit wieviel sonst, bei einen 2-Punkt-Regler) .
Wasser erhitzt weiter (Kühlwirkung noch nicht messbar) bei 22.5°C bleibt die Temperatur stehen.  Abkühlen, Kaltwassersatz 100%.  Temperatur sinkt auf 20.1°C  Kaltwassersatz 100% .    Wasser 20,0°C Kaltwassersatz aus.   Temperatur sinkt weiter !  Die Nachlaufende Kühlenergie kühlt das 
Wasser auf bis zu 18°C ab.
Dauer ca.  45 minuten.



Ergo -->  Regelung ist NUR durch PIDT1 (PIT1)   möglich .
Es wird eine Genauigkeit von etwa  (+- 0,1 °C in der Praxis erreicht, natürlich Relative Temperatur)


Auflösung der Isttemperatur MUSS  0,01°C sein (Logisch eigentlich).


----------



## gravieren (7 Dezember 2006)

Nachtrag:    Ansteuerung erfolgt mit PWM   (Ohne NICHT lösbar)

Software Standard PID-Control  (Simatic Step 7).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

man kann aus Sch.. tatsächlich Gold machen. Leider ist es nicht meine Geldmaschine. Und in Wirklichkeit bin ich auch nicht so reich wie ihr alle denkt. Naja, jedenfalls darf es niemend wissen  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Karl,



gravieren schrieb:


> ...Ergo --> Regelung ist NUR durch PIDT1 (PIT1) möglich...


Interessante Sache. Die Verhältnisse sind mit meiner Anlage jedoch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Ich habe so gut wie keine Wärmespeicher, die das Medium nach Abschalten der Heizung weiter erhitzen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Hartmut Lux (7 Dezember 2006)

Da dein System sehr träge reagiert und von sich aus integrierend wirkt, würde ich Dir raten auf den Integrierenden Anteil zu verzichten. 
Da ein Zweipunktregler einem P-Regler mit unendlicher Verstärkung entspricht und immer schwingen wird, wäre es eher ratsam einen nackten P-Regler (PWM-Moduliert) einzusetzen dessen Verstärkung relativ hoch eingestellt werden kann (bis kurz vor die Stabilitätsgrenze, je höher desto geringer die bleibende Abweichung, darf nur nicht schwingen). 

Den Tipp "immer gut umrühren" solltest Du beherzigen.


----------



## kpeter (8 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nette Idee, funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Störgrößen immer gleich sind.
> Z.B. die Außentemperatur wird doch einen entscheidenden Einfluss haben...


 
nein funktioniert auch wenn die störgrösse unterschiedlich ist dauert nur etwas länger.
deshalb wird ja nach einer gewissen zeit noch mal um 10% oder auch mehr nachgegeben


----------



## kiestumpe (8 Dezember 2006)

Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Da dein System sehr träge reagiert und von sich aus integrierend wirkt, würde ich Dir raten auf den Integrierenden Anteil zu verzichten.
> Da ein Zweipunktregler einem P-Regler mit unendlicher Verstärkung entspricht und immer schwingen wird, wäre es eher ratsam einen nackten P-Regler (PWM-Moduliert) einzusetzen dessen Verstärkung relativ hoch eingestellt werden kann (bis kurz vor die Stabilitätsgrenze, je höher desto geringer die bleibende Abweichung, darf nur nicht schwingen).
> 
> Den Tipp "immer gut umrühren" solltest Du beherzigen.


 
@Onkel Dagobert
 hmm- das ganze klingt so nach ner Biomasse-Anlage ?

@Hartmut Lux
An diese Lösung habe ich auch gedacht, halte sie aber bei dies Größe des Beckens für übertrieben. Ausserdem das Regelverhalten der Strecke dadurch langsamer. Total schwingfrei bekommst du die Sache mit einem reinen P-PWM Regler auch nicht. Lass einmal ne kleine Störung auf deine Temperaturfühlerleitung drauf kommen und aus isses mit der Stabilität.
Der 2-Punkt-Regler filtert da wenigstens ein bisschen raus.

Dennoch, ich hab den P-PWM Regler mal bei ner Doppelmantesterilisation angewendet, die mit Dampf betrieben wird und mal 50 Liter andersmal 1500l in nem Kessel erwärmen soll.
Da hat das Prinzip gut funktioniert, war aber bis auf 0,5°C auch von der Genauigkeit vollkommen in ordnung. 

Gruss

Kiestumpe

P.S. werde demnächst mal erklären was der Nick heisst


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2006)

Hallo locke,



kpeter schrieb:


> nein funktioniert auch wenn die störgrösse unterschiedlich ist dauert nur etwas länger.
> deshalb wird ja nach einer gewissen zeit noch mal um 10% oder auch mehr nachgegeben


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, die Regelung nach diesem Prinzip in den Griff zu bekommen. Vor allem wird es damit nicht gerade einfacher, oder verstehe ich es nur nicht richtig?

@Hartmut
Die Idee mit dem P-Regler ist nicht schlecht. Ich habe inzwischen bereits schon etwas darüber nachgedacht. Eine eine hohe Verstärkung dachte ich ohnehin. Selbst wenn die Regelung schwingt wird es niemand merken, da sich selbst dann die Temperatur des Mediums nicht merklich verändern würde. Einem Regelungstechniker krempeln sich dabei natürlich die Fussnägel hoch. Ich habe mal eine Raumtemperaturregelung mit PID-Regler und thermischen Ventilen gesehen. Dort wurde der Regler so eingestellt dass er stark schwingt. Das Ventil wurde bei 100% ein- und bei 0% ausgeschaltet. Regelungstechnisch eine Katastrophe, aber es funktioniert letztenendes, da die Kapazität des Raumes die Schwingung dämpft. Man hätte denselben Effekt mit einer Zweipunktregelung gehabt. Wahrscheinlich war das dem Programmierer zu simpel. Ich hättes das wahrscheinlich mit PI-PWM geregelt.

Ich lasse es nicht schwingen, es sei denn kontrolliert mit einen Zweipunktregler. Mal sehen, ganz ohne Probieren wird es wohl nicht gehen. In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten wird es sich zeigen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kiestumpe (13 Dezember 2006)

*was steckt dahinter?*

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ist das Projekt so streng geheim, oder dürfen wir erfahren, was da beheizt wird ?

Gruss

Kiestumpe


----------



## pvbrowser (13 Dezember 2006)

Also,

ich würde weder P/PI/PID noch Zweitpunktregler nehmen,
sondern neben der Wassertemperatur auch die Umgebungstemperatur messen. Dann ist das Ganze nämlich ein "Zustandsregler".
Siehe Literatur.

Nur das dumme ist wahrscheinlich, dass Du die Umgebungstemperatur,
als zweite Stellgrösse neben P-zugeführt nicht beeinflussen kannst.
Du kannst die Umgebungstemperatur aber messen.

Theoretisch brauchst Du nach der Ausregelzeit nur soviel Leistung
zuführen, wie wieder verloren geht. Das ist abhängig von T-umgebung.

Ich würde die Heizung z.B. in Intervallen von sagen wir mal ca. 10 Minuten ein/aus-schalten. Dabei musst Du berechnen, wie lange die Heizung ein- und wie lange aus-geschaltet bleibt.

2 Einflussgrössen: Pzugefürt - Pabgeführt

c    = Wärmekapazität von Wasser Grad/kWH 
      -> in Tabelle nachschlagen
      -> ist also bekannt
c2   = Koeffizient für Abkühlung
      -> kann gemessen werden (Aufheizung oder Abkühlung messen)
      -> ist also bekannt
Pzu = Zugeführte Leistung (kW)
Pab = Abgeführte Leistung (kW)

Twasser = Integral über (c*Pzu - c2*c*(Twasser - Tumgebung) ) * dt

Anstatt Integral, kannst Du auch eine Summe machen:
Twasser = Summe(c*Pzu - c2*c*(Twasser - Tumgebung)*deltaT)

Sieh mal in einem Regelungstechnik-Buch unter Zustandsregelung nach.


----------



## PeterEF (14 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Zustandsregler hier nun wirklich Overkill wäre:

1. Deine Formel stimmt so nicht:


```
2 Einflussgrössen: Pzugefürt - Pabgeführt
 
c = Wärmekapazität von Wasser Grad/kWH 
-> in Tabelle nachschlagen
-> ist also bekannt
c2 = Koeffizient für Abkühlung
-> kann gemessen werden (Aufheizung oder Abkühlung messen)
-> ist also bekannt
Pzu = Zugeführte Leistung (kW)
Pab = Abgeführte Leistung (kW)
 
Twasser = Integral über (c*Pzu - c2*c*(Twasser - Tumgebung) ) * dt
```
 
2. Fehlt eine wesentliche Einflussgröße: die Energiemenge, welche zur Erwärmung des zugeführten Wassers benötigt wird (wofür noch zwei Sensoren notwendig wären: Temperatur und Durchfluss, wenn wir mal vereinfachend davon ausgehen, dass Q_zu == Q_ab)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 Dezember 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> 2. Fehlt eine wesentliche Einflussgröße: die Energiemenge, welche zur Erwärmung des zugeführten Wassers benötigt wird (wofür noch zwei Sensoren notwendig wären: Temperatur und Durchfluss, wenn wir mal vereinfachend davon ausgehen, dass Q_zu == Q_ab)


Ist das nicht in Pzu schon drinn ?
Es wird ja kein warmes Wasser zugepumpt sondern mittels Heizstäbe erhitzt, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## PeterEF (14 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Störgrößen sind bekannt. Zum einen ist es die Wärmeabgabe an die Umwelt, dann die unregelmäßige Zugabe und Entnahme des Mediums und die Umwälzung des Inhalts durch Rührwerke. Alle Störgrößen werden nicht erfasst und müssen vom Regler ausgeregelt werden, egal ob Zweipunkt- oder PI-Regler.


 
Ich versteh das so:
P_zu ist das was über die Heizung zugeführt wird. Unabhängig davon kommt noch Flüssigkeit hinein - welcher Temperatur ist nicht wichtig: ist's zu warm, muß weniger geheizt werden, wenn zu kalt muß halt mehr geheizt werden - das ist Sache des Reglers. Gleichzeitig wird was entnommen, wodurch dem Behälter Wärmeenergie entzogen wird.


----------



## pvbrowser (14 Dezember 2006)

Es ist gut möglich, dass mein oben genanntes Modell noch nicht ausreichend ist.

Aber, man wird nicht um ein mathematisches Modell herum kommen.
Das Modell sollte möglichst viele Einflussfaktoren berücksichtigen,
von denen viele ja vielleicht messbar sind.

Wenn man dann ein mathematisches Modell hat,
kann man es nach den Regeln der Regelungstechnik optimieren oder simulieren.
(Stabilitätskriterien, Optimierung...)

Ein System muss "beobachtbar" und "steuerbar" sein, um es regeln zu könnnen !

Ich verstehe nicht, was an einem Zustandsregler soooo kompliziert sein soll.
Man hat doch wohl eine programmierbare Steuerung, die die Zustandsgleichung,
in Realzeit berechnen kann.

x' = A*x + B*u
y  = C*x + D*y

Mit:
x = Zustandsvektor -> messen
u = Einflussfaktoren -> teilweise messbar, teilweise von Regler ausgegeben
A = Systemmatrix -> aus mathematischen Modell
B = Stellmatrix -> aus mathematischen Modell
C = Ausgangsmatrix -> aus mathematischen Modell
D = Durchschaltmatrix -> aus mathematischen Modell

http://elearning.zhwin.ch/moodle/file.php/283/Vorlesungen/RT3_2006_Th01.pdf

Das Ganze lässt sich mit Simulationswerkzeugen berechnen und optimieren.
Die Lösung ist einfach zu Implementieren.
Einfach die oben gezeigte Matrizengleichung online berechnen.

Gruss:
Ein Theoretiker mit Praxiserfahrung


----------



## pvbrowser (14 Dezember 2006)

> x' = A*x + B*u
> y = C*x + D*y

Muss heissen: 
x' = A*x + B*u
y = C*x + D*u


----------



## kiestumpe (14 Dezember 2006)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Es ist gut möglich, dass mein oben genanntes Modell noch nicht ausreichend ist.


Das ist es definitv nicht. Die Masse ist nicht berücksichtig, ebenso sind die Temperaturverluste nicht linear.



pvbrowser schrieb:


> Aber, man wird nicht um ein mathematisches Modell herum kommen.
> Das Modell sollte möglichst viele Einflussfaktoren berücksichtigen,
> von denen viele ja vielleicht messbar sind.


Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn es tatsächlich weiter hilft, was hier nicht zutrifft.
Frage : Wieviele Anlage hast du schon in Betrieb genommen ?




pvbrowser schrieb:


> Wenn man dann ein mathematisches Modell hat,
> kann man es nach den Regeln der Regelungstechnik optimieren oder simulieren.
> (Stabilitätskriterien, Optimierung...)
> 
> ...


 
Das gilt leider nur für LZI-Systeme. Und während du deine Martizen für das System ausmisst (und das ist schon ein Problem an sich) hat Onkel Dagobert hoffentlich schon die Anlage in Betrieb gesetzt und die Rechnung gestellt bzw. bezahlt bekommen ;-)

Also, versteh es nicht falsch - nix gegen die theoretischen Überlegungen,
aber ich halte den Ansatz auch für ne ABM-Massnahme.


----------



## pvbrowser (14 Dezember 2006)

> Frage : Wieviele Anlage hast du schon in Betrieb genommen ?
5 Warmbreitband- Anlagen

http://www.thyssenkrupp-steel.com/de/services/glossar.jsp#W
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_Hochofenwerke


----------



## PeterEF (14 Dezember 2006)

*Kanone und Spatz*

Hallo,

der Kollege kiestumpe hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt: für diese "simple" Aufgabe (1x Zufluß, 1xAbfluß, 1xSpeicher, 1xHeizung) ist eine Zustandsregelung wie eine Kanone für das Spätzchen.

Es gibt Systeme, die ohne sowas nicht beherrschbar sind - Mehrgrößensysteme mit vielen Ein- und Ausgängen und nicht meßtechnisch erfaßbaren Zuständen, für die dann Zustandsbeobachter sinnvoll sind, dazu gehören Walzstraßen sicher.

hier aber:
-zusätzliche Meßtechnik (mehr Investition nötig, mehr Betriebskosten, mehr Ausfallzeiten,..)
-SPS mit erhöhter Rechenleistung wird fällig (Gleitkommaverarbeitung)
-Matlab/Simulink u.ä. Tools der x-Tausend-Euro-Klasse für Simulation und Optmierung sind nicht gerade weit verbreitet beim typischen Automatisierer, noch weniger das Personal, diese auch effektiv zu bedienen
-was passiert, wenn die Regelstrecke sich mit der Zeit ändert (Bioreaktor: Heizung wächst zu, Wärmeübergangswiderstand der Wände ändert sich durch Bewuchs usw. usf.) -> statt mal kurz die Verstärkung etwas anzuheben (was fast jeder Instandhalter beherrscht?) werden x Ing.-Stunden zur Adaption der Parameter des Modells fällig
....
Die Liste ließe sich noch lang fortsetzen.

Ich bin auch manchmal frustig, das alle diese tollen Regler bei 90% der Kunden aber auch so gar nicht gefragt sind , aber verstehen kann ich das.


----------



## Werner54 (15 Dezember 2006)

*P-Regler mit Störwertaufschaltung*



Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Da dein System sehr träge reagiert und von sich aus integrierend wirkt, würde ich Dir raten auf den Integrierenden Anteil zu verzichten.


@Onkel
Das wäre einen Versuch wert: P-Regler mit sehr,sehr hoher Verstärkung. Dann gehört zu jeder Mediumstemperatur im Arbeitsbereich eine entsprechende Heizleistung. Eventl. läßt sich die Umgebungstemperatur als Störwert mit aufschalten, das würde den Arbeitsbereich noch etwas verschieben und die Regelabweichung verkleinern. Die bleibende Regelabweichung des P-Reglers ist bei entsprechender Verstärkung aber kein wirkliches Problem. Um das Schwingen des Regelkreises würde ich mir bei diesem Zeitverhalten überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Zefix (15 Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hab mit Regelung zwar noch nicht wirklich was zu tun gehabt.

Aber über 44° kann die Brühe doch ohne Heizung nie haben?
(Kühlung gibts ja auch keine, denk ich)

Ob es da wirklich ein Regler sein muss,oder ob man sowas nicht hart
Programmiert?

Wenn zb. Temp. < 43,956° (43,956° entspricht 44°-2x0.022° Auflösung der AI)
dann Aufheizen bis 44°.
Ob dann wirklich auf 44,1° überschwungen wird, wird sich zeigen wenn nicht iss gut.

Evtl. noch die Aussentemp. (Abkühlung Winter/Sommer) berücksichtigen und die Einschalttemp.  im WInter bei zb. 43,978 einschalten lassen.

Falls meine Überlegung wirklich doch so abwegig ist, OK einfach nicht drauf antworten  

Bin nämlich schon in Weihnachtsfeierstimmung (und hab vorgeglüht  )

Gruss Andy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich war in den letzten Tagen aufgrund einer Inbetriebnahme (eine ganz andere Anlage) nicht online. Danke für die vielfältigen konstruktiven Vorschläge, welche inzwischen dargelegt und diskutiert wurden. Ich sehe der Sache jetzt ganz gelassen entgegen. Eins steht jedoch fest, eine Wissenschaft mit aufwändigen Simulationen, Berechnungen und Untersuchungen muss es ganz sicher nicht werden. Selbst eine Berücksichtigung von Störgrößen ist aufgrund des Verhältnisses von Wärmespeicher zur Heizleistung so gut wie wirkungslos. Wahrscheinlich wird es mit einem Zweipunktregler sehr einfach und zur Zufriedenheit des Auftraggebers zu lösen sein. Meine ursprünglichen Bedenken bezogen sich auf die Realisierung mit einem PID-Regler.

Der derzeitige Stand ist:
- die Solltemperatur ist noch immer nicht erreicht;
- PI-Regler ist noch immer aktiv (da ohnehin schon programmiert);

Zusätzlich habe ich einen Zweipunktregler im Programm, der auf denselben Sollwert regelt. Er begrenzt quasi die Regelabweichung nach oben und unten entsprechend der Hysterese. Ob bei Erreichen der Solltemperatur der PI-Regler die Führung übernimmt, wird sich zeigen. Zudem übernimmt der Zweipunktregler die Regelung bei Neustart der Steuerung bzw. bei Initialisierung des PI-Reglers.

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem P-Regler mit sehr, sehr hoher Verstärkung und einer Zweipunktregelung? Ich glaube, weiter oben wurde diese Frage schon beantwortet.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Dezember 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem P-Regler mit sehr, sehr hoher Verstärkung und einer Zweipunktregelung?


Da gibts keinen, wenn du nur 1Q berücksichtigst.
Ansonsten: Dreipunktregler = P mit unendlich hohem V


----------



## Raydien (16 Dezember 2006)

ich denke ein AN AUS reicht für dieses Projekt ...für ne PID Reglung sind die Störgrößen zu klein .. seis wenn die Wände zuwachsen ... die temperatur ist ja dann nicht gleich 0 ... 

Mann kann es auch zu extrem treiben.

gruß

Ray


----------

